# All That Twist > Image Corner >  3D...Awesome!!!

## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Artist Julian Beever !*


_His art is extremeley unique and very amazing.
This guy makes
his paintings on the footpaths and pavements
but when you look at them from a cretain angle, they appear
to be 3D !!!
And in some cases they are just lifelike!

I strongly feel that everybody should know
about such an
amazing artist and get a chance to praise his
unique art!_

_Here is the first one - Check it out !_


_Looks like someone put a 3D globe in the 
middle of
the road ! But this is actually painted on the
road
in such a strerched manner that when viewed
from this angle, It look 3D!

Look at the same painting from a different
angle -_


_Now can you see the trick ???_


_Now here is an ultra cool one -_


_Would you belive that this sony laptop is
actually drawn on the pavement !!

Very Impressive, Isn't it?_


_Here is one I found on the web -_



_Now if this was not at all computer edited,
and made totally by the artist, This artist is
worshipable man!_


_Here is one Awesome Art -_



Check out the water closely !!!
This Artist is just amazing !


_Check this one out __



_Look at the virtual depth he creates on the
ground !!!_

_Check out the next one -_


_A really Big box of crayons !_

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

_A whole city under the pavement !!_


_Enjoy !!!_

_Would you Belive that he is just sitting on the
pavement !!!_


_Another superhero to his rescue !!!_

_Enjoy !!!_

_Did he just break a part of the pavement he 
was
drawing on ???_


_Or is it something else !!! Figure it out !_


_Look at this monstrous lobster -_


_The baby is real by the way, somebody put it
there to get a funny photo !!!_



_Look at the church, well it is real ! :biggrin:_

_But look at the reflection in the little pond -_


_That is the work of our artist !!!_

_This is our artist,s idea of how the politicians
should
meet their fate !!!_


_Oh My God, Look at this-_


_Not just the boat or just the water, but
everything upto
the very depression on the road is painted
stuff !!!_

----------


## satya5321

good one thanks

----------


## RAHEN

waooooo...wat a paint...simply awesome...i m thinking wat this art is called

----------


## spotlesssoul

Like WOAH :O

Amazing!

----------


## samariya

Awesome!!! Really Superb, Well Done. Nice Painting Luks As If They R Real. Nice, Unbelieveable. Its One Of The Gods Gift By Which He Had Been Blessed.

----------


## ahssas

*hmmmm very creative artist ... good work ... nice sharing ...*

----------


## Tulip

Great work!

----------


## Noor_Gal

very fascinating.... this man has quite the imagination.... good post!

----------

